# T.V. advert



## Woodmagnet (1 Nov 2009)

I spotted an ad on t.v. today about a card you can
put cash on and use it to purchase items online.
Now i can't remember the name of it  , so
does anyone know what i mean, I/we don't have any
credit cards so buying online has'nt been possible
for me up till now apart from paypal and not
everyone accepts p/pal yet.
Regards Kevin.


----------



## Doctor (1 Nov 2009)

pre paid debit card


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Nov 2009)

ccasion5: Cheers Doc, now about this pain.................


----------



## jlawrence (1 Nov 2009)

There are both pre paid debit and credit cards.


----------



## Mike.C (1 Nov 2009)

Hi Woodmagnet,

There are dozens of companies who offer both pre-paid debit and credit cards (even Talk Sport do one), but there are a few things to watch out for before choosing one.

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/c/prepaid-cards/guide/2

I see that you may want to buy things on the internet, well as you can see from the link some companies charge for this, so make such you read the small print. Some also charge if the card is not used for a period of time, renewal of the card at the expiry date, and even a fee if you want to close the account.

I am not for one moment saying that you are in this position, but what makes me really mad is the fact that the main users of these type of cards are those who due to the fact that they maybe out of work, or on low wages, have no or a bad credit rating, and because of this they cannot get a normal credit card. And so the very people who cannot afford to pay fees (ie those in need), the banks and credit card companies hit with every type of fee they can think of. I mean who ever heard of paying for a new credit card when it expires, or if you close the account. The worst one being getting charged when you load or put money on the card?

As long as you read the small print I am sure you will be alright.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Walter Hall (1 Nov 2009)

'Twas ever thus Mike. The more you need money the harder it is to get it.
It is all about risk. The reason the banks got themselves into the state they did was by lending money to people who couldn't afford to pay it back.


----------



## andycktm (1 Nov 2009)

Nothing wrong with a credit card,as long as you play them at their own game.....
Pay it off every month get the few benefits without the penaltys


----------



## Mike.C (1 Nov 2009)

andycktm":8jnh1bxi said:


> Nothing wrong with a credit card,as long as you play them at their own game.....
> Pay it off every month get the few benefits without the penaltys



Exactly :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## andycktm (1 Nov 2009)

"Of course you can buy this TV on the credit card ,just slip this 30%apr ball and chain around your ankle" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (2 Nov 2009)

Thanks Mike, i'll have a good search before i pick one. :wink:


----------



## dedee (2 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":221k1d7c said:


> I mean who ever heard of paying for a new credit card when it expires, or if you close the account.



Quite normal over here. Costs us about €20 euros to have the privilege of using a so called credit card* which actually saves the banks and shops money processing cheques. (YES you can still use a cheque in EVERY store in France, how weird is that!)

*In fact credit cards as we, sorry, you, know them over there do not exist in France. We have a card with a visa sign but the transaction is debited from the account either immediately or at the end of the month, more like a charge card. Perhaps thats is why the banking system here did not get itself it such a mess and the levels of personal debt are not so high.

Enjoy free banking while you can.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Smudger (2 Nov 2009)

Not only CAN you use a cheque, its guaranteed that if you are in a hurry there will be some vielle femme ahead of you who is amazed that payment is required, can't find her chequebook, can't find a pen and then stands for hours checking her till receipt...


----------



## Matt_S (2 Nov 2009)

The one you saw an ad for would have been o2 - we've just got one through looks a good idea to me!


----------

